# Sinclair



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if there's anybody here that could talk about Sinclair Audio. 

I know that they're a small Canadian speaker manufacturer under JAM Industry but I was wondering if anybody has real live experience with them. Mostly about the Brighton series.

cheers


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I heard a demo a few years ago, I wasn't doing any serious critical listening but they seemed quite decent. Looked to be well built. Worth checking out for sure.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have no experience with Sinclair Audio, but look forward to reading more about it. With the mind numbing number of Speaker Companies out there, it is all but impossible to keep up with them all.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> I was wondering if there's anybody here that could talk about Sinclair Audio.
> 
> I know that they're a small Canadian speaker manufacturer under JAM Industry but I was wondering if anybody has real live experience with them. Mostly about the Brighton series.


I have not listened to them, did you read these reviews?
http://www.audio-ideas.com/reviews/loudspeakers/sinclair-brighton.html
http://www.hometheater.com/content/sinclair-audio-brighton-50b-speaker-system


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> I have not listened to them, did you read these reviews?
> http://www.audio-ideas.com/reviews/loudspeakers/sinclair-brighton.html
> http://www.hometheater.com/content/sinclair-audio-brighton-50b-speaker-system


Thanks! No I haven't read those reviews. They seem quite favorable. I remember when I was younger, 2 of my uncle had 2 channel setup, 1 with a couple of Canton towers and 1 with a Sinclair setup. I had a blast going to their respective places as they always had that "competition" as to which had the better setup. 

I love the full bodied mids and crisp highs (opinion) of the Canton but they are out of my price range. The Sinclairs are not necessarily. I just wish I could compare them to the my Athenas AS series.:huh:


----------

